# sensor cleaning of canon 30D



## harriet (Aug 16, 2008)

hello

any advice on doing this really well (DIY style) as i got a quote for £180 to have it professionally cleaned

thanks


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 16, 2008)

i do it with a speckgrabber an some alcoholic wipes to keep the speckgrabber clean.

costs less than 10 pounds altogether


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 16, 2008)

Hmmm, this link doesn't seem to be working at the moment, but hopefully it'll be back up soon.  It has all the info you need

www.cleaningdigitalcameras.com


----------



## Garbz (Aug 16, 2008)

Depends on what you have on your sensor. Loose dust, sticky dust, or a smudge. If it's a smudge I suggest sending it in. For everything else have a look at the above posts. Loose dust may come out by putting it in cleaning mode, holding it upside down and gently blowing into lensmount. Try not to fog up the sensor.


----------



## Arran Lomas (Aug 17, 2008)

I suggest investing in a camera with canon eos integrated cleaning it works really well.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 21, 2008)

Arran Lomas said:


> I suggest investing in a camera with canon eos integrated cleaning it works really well.



It works for that dust which you can also blow away, but not for the bad sticky dust like pollen and the like.


----------

